# FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

Have just started fitment in car posting a few pics
OIL PAN MODIFICATION







http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd70/VR6MIATA/th_IMG_0291.jpg


----------



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

TRY AGAIN


----------



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

TRANS ADAPT PLATE








TRANS BELLHOUSING MODIFICATION FOR TIMING COVER








TRANS AND ENGINE BOLTED UP








ENGINE SET IN VEHICLE MOUNTS NOT MADE YET


----------



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

COUPLE PICS OF LAST MIATA PROJECT WITH 13B TURBO SWAP


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

holey moley


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

I'm with ya on this deal!! I'm aiming to drop a VR6 into my S2000: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3405727
...exactly what are the details on the clutch/flywheel arrangement, and how does the trans adapter plate setup?
Can you get those pics a bit larger also?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (KingVR)*

NM...I'll do it for you:


----------



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (KingVR)*

The transmission is 2nd gen rx7 used non turbo due to tail housing from miata fits allowing to keep factory trans and rear mount, and starter is mounted on trans side also makes adapter for flywheel easier due to large bolt patern for counterbalance weight on rx7 aftermarket flywheel allowes the crank bolt patern to fit inside the rx7 one as soon as i get this piece back from machinist I will post pic he is finishing the pilot bearing part. If you use the TURBOII trans it will hold up to large horsepower.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

Not sure if I totally understood what you said, but what I am wondering is:
What flywheel and clutch setup is used, a Mazda, or VW?
Regardless of which one you use, doesn't the transmission adapter plate cause the pressure plate to be pulled away (from the trans) from it's normal placement?


----------



## VR6MIATA (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (KingVR)*

I used the rx7 flywheel the adapter between crank and flywheel has to match the trans adapter, used 3000psi dual diaphram pressure plate I have a 4 puck disc both are custum built at Baycity clutch in Tampa FL this route saves alot of money on clutches and also allows custom pressures


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

an ls1 would have been sweet...


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6MIATA* »_I used the rx7 flywheel the adapter between crank and flywheel has to match the trans adapter, used 3000psi dual diaphram pressure plate I have a 4 puck disc both are *custum built at Baycity clutch in Tampa FL *this route saves alot of money on clutches and also allows custom pressures 

Haha..I used to deal with Jim at Baycity Clutch years ago. How is the ol' fella? I've got some Lamborghini clutches that I need rebuilt for my buddies repair shop. I've been meaning to talk to him about that for a long time now.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (KingVR)*


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_an ls1 would have been sweet...









nice swap and here I thought I was crazy for wanting to put a hybusa (sp?) motor in a trabant


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

this is pretty cool... subscribed


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats cool!! I want to see this one through!! GL and keep us updated


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

Updates?? I want to see this thing get finished lol


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*

Added to watched topics.








See, VW? People would like to have a RWD VR6 car!


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (DHill)*


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

updates FTW!!!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

cool ish subscribed


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

that thing is SCREAMING for ITB's lol


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Very original, GL with the build cant wait to see it when its completed.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

WHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
donuts!


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

Wow you're my hero. What a great project you have going there. Good luck with it.


_Modified by g0t rice at 10:01 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## willum8915 (May 19, 2006)

its almost comical to me


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (VR6MIATA)*

topic tracked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and a request for some pics of the mounts.


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: FEW PICS VR6 SWAP TO MIATA (ArpyArpad)*

you shoulda swapped an s2k in the miata








nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

no one else noticed the turbo manifold?


----------



## VeeReihenMiata (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

I just started my Miata project, dubbed Vee Reihen Miata, last week and stumbled onto this thread. Gotta rush the job to be thoe first one on the ground!!!








I sent you a PM, need help with the oil pan.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (VeeReihenMiata)*

Any movement on this?


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Any movement on this?

x2


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Any movement on this?

x3..any update on this project


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Any movement on this?

x 4


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

x5
Damnit, I want a VR Miata.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

This car is insane. Please put a really good cage in there... and have fun ripping everything a new @$$


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

up x7


----------



## speedf50 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

Any progress on this mad build?
I have a Corrado VR6 and love the engine, and I have a 96 miata and love the chassis, if you pull this off, you are a god and will have the most badass miata on the street (and it'll sound nice too!







).


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (speedf50)*

Did this die or get completed.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (8V Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Fury* »_Did this die or get completed.

x2


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (.:R32DBP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R32DBP* »_
x2

x3


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

well i've always wanted a miata.....and i do love VR's....
ill be looking forward to seeing the end of this


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

For those that require moar
http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=444363


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

